
You shouldn't turn off the lights for Earth Hour - makarov
https://birdeatsbug.com/blog/earth-hour
======
aristidesfl
Or "How the Earth Hour could collapse the power grid"

~~~
makarov
Yeah, could work

------
jackyc
Is the operation of the power grid also dependent on this source of the
energy? e.g. coal vs. wind

